# Forum Fixes



## dvsDave (Apr 28, 2003)

The controlbooth team got the fixes uploaded to the site and they all apear to be working. Please pm me if you are still having trouble with posting new material. 

I've been really busy lately and haven't had time to work on the site. Many apologies for those people who got frustrated with the errors. 

humbly,

-dvsDave


----------

